#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Consumentisme een obstakel...

## abu_khuzaymah

Consumentisme een obstakel in de weg tot hervorming

De wijze waarop wij leven nu als jeugdige generatie, zal een invloed uitoefenen op de Ummah, niet alleen vandaag maar nog belangrijker is dat onze levenswijze een invloed zal hebben op de toekomst, en wij degenen zijn die deze toekomst van de Ummah zullen vormen en beeld geven. Of we dit nu willen of niet, bewust of onbewust, positief of negatief. De invloed en het werk van de vorige generatie is al alweer ten einde gekomen. Ze zijn hier als gastarbeiders gekomen, hebben gedaan wat zij voor ogen hadden, hebben hun gezinnen opgevoed, hebben moskeen gebouwd om het gezamenlijke gebed in te verrichten en als hoekstenen in de Islamitische gemeenschap, hebben familie leden in de landen van herkomst financieel bij gestaan, en noem maar op. Ongeacht of zij nu fouten hebben gemaakt, ongeacht of zij ons nu Islamitisch juist hebben opgevoed of niet, dit alles is voor ons nu irrelevant. Het is nu onze beurt om het werk van de vorige generatie voort te zetten, dit is een taak die nu op onze schouders rust, een verantwoordelijkheid waarvan wij niet kunnen vluchten.

Statistisch gezien bestaat deze Ummah vandaag de dag voor meer dan de helft uit jeugdigen. Het is wij als jeugd die een verantwoordelijkheid dragen, de verantwoordelijkheid om deze Ummah vandaag en de komende decennia vorm te geven. Wees je bewust van deze collectieve rol en verantwoordelijkheid. Denk niet dat het de vorige generatie of de volgende generatie zal zijn die deze last voor je zal dragen. Nee.

In deze verantwoordelijkheid botsen we tegen een aantal obstakels en worden we door een aantal kettingen vastgeketend, vaak zien wij dit kwaad niet eens voor wat het is. Een obstakel waar ik in het specifiek op wil wijzen is consumentisme, je kunt het ontkennen of bevestigen, maar we leven vandaag in een consumenten maatschappij. Koop jij, spendeer jij, dan voel jij je gelukkig, en heb je het gevoel dat je een onderdeel van de maatschappij maakt en ergens bij hoort. Heb jij daarentegen het geld niet om onderdeel te zijn van deze maatschappij, waarbij iedereen koopt en zo een gemeenschap van consumenten vormt, dan zul jij je buitengesloten en op den duur depressief voelen. Studies hebben dit uitgewezenen, dit zuig ik niet uit mijn duim. De mens leeft er vandaag de dag voor om te kopen, te consumeren, in de hoop gelukkiger te worden, en men moet blijven kopen en consumeren om gelukkig te blijven. En moet de nieuwste trends bij proberen te benen. Immers, anders hoor je er niet meer bij.

Doe de televisie aan, sla de krant open, surf op het internet, of loop slechts op straat. Overal zul je zien dat jij benaderd word als consument, en dat er van alles aan je verkocht probeert te worden. We leven in een commercile maatschappij, en jij bent een segment binnen een markt, binnen een doelgroep, een percentage en een getal binnen een omzet. Je kunt er niet omheen, bewust of onbewust word je door de marketing wereld geconfronteerd. Een marketing wereld die steeds agressiever word tegenover de consument. Maar ook erg subtiel en vernuft kan zijn, zonder dat je het door hebt, word je van alles aangesmeerd. Producten die een lifestyle, een trend, een karakter, een cultuur, representeren.

Wij beseffen niet dat het onze eigen broeders en zusters zijn, niet ouder dan zestien jaar, die in landen als Maleisi en Bangladesh als slaven werken, en die producten produceren die wij hier voor bedragen kopen welke zij niet eens in een jaar lang werken verdienen. Hun potentie, hun leven, hun ambities, gaan verloren, ze worden uitgebuit door een kapitalistische wereld, die onze landen leegzuigt, een kapitalistische entiteit die steeds groter en sterker word, en ons vijandig is. Een kapitalistische entiteit die wij als consumenten zelf voeden.

En wij beseffen ons niet dat het onze eigen broeders en zusters om ons heen zijn die opgeslokt worden in deze commercile wereld, opgeslokt zijn in deze dunya, consumeren is hun enige doel voor ogen. Ze moeten die nieuwe schoenen hebben om erbij te horen, die nieuwe spelcomputer, die nieuwe jas, die nieuwe telefoon, en ga zo door. Ze leven in een realiteit van verlangen naar producten, en consumeren. Een realiteit waar geen plaats is voor het besef van de akhira, een realiteit waar geen plaats voor is ibadah, een realiteit waar geen plaats is voor dhikr, en toenadering zoeken tot hun Schepper, een realiteit waar de dood vergeten is. Omdat al deze producten hen hiervan afleiden en weghouden.

Wie zal deze Ummah doen herleven, wie zal de wonden van deze Ummah helen, wie zal deze Ummah weer doen ontwaken, als het hart van deze Ummah, de jeugd, verdwaalt is in consumentisme? Als hun enige doel voor ogen consumeren is? Consumeren om gelukkig te worden, consumeren om er bij te horen. Onze ouders kwamen naar het westen om de levensomstandigheden te verbeteren, zodat we zonder honger, en zonder gescheurde kleren en blote voeten zouden hoeven leven, en niet op jonge leeftijd zwaar uitputtend werk zouden hoeven verrichten. Maar zodat we geschoold zouden raken, zodat we eerlijk onze brood konden verdienen, gezonde gezinnen konden oprichten en deze onderhouden. Maar hadden zij hetgeen waar we nu in zijn gezonken voor ons gewild? Was dit hun doel? Verdwaalt en opgeslokt raken in het constant willen consumeren, als parasieten die de wereld uitputten? Hoe zal het dan zijn met onze kinderen? Als wij het product zijn van zulke ouders, hoe zullen onze kinderen dan zijn? Zonder twijfel zullen zij nog verder verdwalen en zinken in het consumentisme waar wij nu al in vast zitten.

Dit is een obstakel, een ketting die ons in de weg staat en vastbind, waardoor wij de verantwoordelijkheid en de last die wij dienen te dragen in deze Ummah, veronachtzamen. Wie gaat deze verantwoordelijkheid voor de Ummah dragen als wij dit niet doen? Niemand. We zouden zo nog vele obstakels op kunnen noemen, en een ieder van ons dient bij zichzelf na te gaan wat hem vast ketent, en wat voor hem een obstakel is welke hij dient te overbruggen.

----------


## IBKIS

Broeder, je hebt het goed beschreven (en geschreven). Alleen zie ik niet echt, dat je oplossingen aandraagt. Of het moet zijn, dat het je slechts te doen was een besef te doen groeien; dat we met z'n allen slachtoffer worden van onze eigen consumptiedrang? Tot slot: je doet, hoe je het wendt of keert zelf ook mee met de uitbuiting van onze jonge moslimbroertjes en zusjes in het verre Azie. Ik neem aan, dat je dit stukje niet hebt getypt met een zelfgebouwde computer.

----------


## rayan19

Islam geen 1 geloof is zo vriedelijk als de Islam (repect voor de islam peace)
voor de Islam is alles er is maar 1 god en das allah myn god
niemand of zal de islam gaam verbreken anders krijg ie met myn te maken 
Islam islam is alles gewoon niks op deze aarde kan de islam het gaan verbreken
ander krijg ie echt wel van me breken 
er is geen 1 goddienst zoals de islam
islam is een schoone goddient geen goore goddienst 
a.u.b ben je christelijk of wat maar ook wordt islamtisch




xx van deze meisje Rayan (kom uit sudaaaaaaaan) xx voor you jongen

----------

